# This is hysterical!



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

This is long but definitely worth watching to the end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Y4keqTV6w


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Hahahaha! That was pretty funny. I want to meet that guy. :lol:
The end was great though, even though i can't stand Queen.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

that...wasn't very funny, and the bohemian rhapsody thing wasnt funny. :lol:


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

its funny but i hated the ending


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww what a cute old man! i loved it thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I got the giggles watching it and I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

the old man was awesome


----------

